# Feederrute



## Kinzigtäler (17. Januar 2005)

Hi!  |wavey: 

Dieses Jahr möchte ich mir endlich eine Feederrute zulegen. In den letzten Jahren hab ich mich bisher mehr auf Raubfische und mal auf Karpfen, Forelle und Schleie konzentriert und habe deshalb bis jetzt noch keine Feederrute unbedingt gebraucht. 
Bisher habe ich eben wenn es auf Friedfische ging entweder mit meinen Karpfenruten oder eben mit meiner Matchrute gefischt. 
Da ich mir jetzt endlich ne Feederrute besorgen will und nicht weiß welche, 
würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich so ein paar Tipps von Euch bekäme.
In den Preisen nach oben gibt es bei mir bei der Feeder ungefähr die 150 EUR Grenze (notfalls noch 200 EUR).
Da ich bisher mit Shimano sehr zufrieden bin hab ich natürlich mich mal nach den Preisen für ne *Technium DF * umgeschaut (bei SAV, da die die günstigsten dabei sind). Letztes Jahr hab ich mir die Technium Match mit 3,90 Länge und bis 20 Gramm Wurfgewicht angeschafft. Ist ja echt ein Superteil.
Nur es muß ja nicht immer ne Shimano sein. 
hab jetzt schon einiges von *Browning* gehört. Wie sieht es mit denen aus?

Im Gerlinger hab ich mir mal die *Luxxus-Ruten * von Spro angeschaut. Vom Aussehen sind die echt Klasse. Irgendwie reizt mich die Serie. Dieses Jahr gibt es nämlich gegenüber letztes Jahr die Feederruten mit Wurfgewichten unter 100 Gramm. Und die Preise sind deutlich günstiger geworden.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Luxxus-Ruten von Spro?

Also ich fische an einem See in der Nähe Offenburgs (Burdasee).
Also ich brauche nicht gerade ne ExtraHeavyFeeder.

Welche Länge ist den am besten für einen See. Ich hab mir mal die 3,60 oder 3,90 angedacht.

Könnt Ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen?  |kopfkrat 

MfG und Petri Heil

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hallo 
habe auch eine Shimano Technium DF und muß sagen ist ein Klasse Teil...
egal ob im Fluß oder See !

Luxxus Ruten kenne ich nicht...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Brassenwilli (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

@Kinzigtäler
neben den BROWNING-Feederruten gibt es im Hause ZEBCO-Europe auch noch RHINO DF Feeder-Ruten die ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis darstellen. 
Neben diversen Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten (bis 160g) und Längen (3,30m bis 4,20m) werden RHINO DF Ruten auch mit einer lebenslangen Garantie (auf den Blank) angeboten.
Die UPE´s liegen zwischen ca. € 110,-- und € 160,-- dürften aber je nach Händler auch günstiger angeboten werden.


----------



## kiepenangler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*



			
				Brassenwilli schrieb:
			
		

> @Kinzigtäler
> neben den BROWNING-Feederruten gibt es im Hause ZEBCO-Europe auch noch RHINO DF Feeder-Ruten die ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis darstellen.
> Neben diversen Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten (bis 160g) und Längen (3,30m bis 4,20m) werden RHINO DF Ruten auch mit einer lebenslangen Garantie (auf den Blank) angeboten.
> Die UPE´s liegen zwischen ca. € 110,-- und € 160,-- dürften aber je nach Händler auch günstiger angeboten werden.


 
Jo, die kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Habe auch eine Rhino DF Feeder, die sind echt top.


----------



## Kinzigtäler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hab mal in meinen Katalogen nachgeschaut, wegen der Rhino.
Leider finde ich keine Zebco Rhino DF Feederute, weder im Gerlinger, Schirmer, Angeldomäne oder Askari. In welchem Katalog gibt es die?

Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Micky Finn (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hallo Kinzigtäler  |wavey: ,

zu Feeder-Ruten kann ich dir nix sagen, aber ich fische Luftlinie 30 Meter von dir, im Baggersee Waltersweier....... ist ja ein Ding  ..... wenn die so weitergraben wirds wohl eh bald ein Teich...

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

hallo du  meine die  im Askari gesehen zu haben weil habe meine auch von dort sag die  du wirst die  lieben ne bessere feeder gibt es  glaub net aber oky  ansichts sache auf jeden fall is ne feeder rute was  feines also möchte mir  selbst keine andere zu legen ala wünsche dir  viel spass mit der wenn du sie  dir  holst un gute fänge

mfg grundi


----------



## Kinzigtäler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Ist ja echt ein Zufall, daß Du (Micky) gerade nebenan am Fischen bist.
Ich glaube, daß sind nicht einmal 30 m, die die beiden Seen voneinander trennt. Wenn es nach dem Kieswerk Uhl ginge, denke ich mal, wäre der Durchbruch schon lange passiert.
Aus unserer Sicht (also BSC-Seite) sind wir froh darüber, da wir eigentlich das Glück haben, daß wir von Badegästen verschont bleiben, wegen der Umzäunung eben.

Gruß

Kinzigtäler  |wavey:


----------



## voice (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

geh in ebay...gib browning ein und bestell dir son teil.....max 65€.....ich fische fast ausschließlich browning und bin begeistert.....
voice


----------



## Michael J. (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hi!

Zu den Spro-Ruten:

Die Serie von Spro hab ich leider noch nicht in den Händen gehabt,aber ich hab die Spro Titanex Feeder,einfach eine supergeile Rute :m .Mit Spro machst du EIGENTLICH nie was falsch.

Zu den Browning-Ruten:

Viele aus unserem Verein haben die Feederruten und sind hellauf begeistert!Die nächste Feederrute wird bei mir auch ne Browning sein!Echt emfehlenswert! #6


----------



## Adrian* (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

ich habe die Spro Premium Power X Feeder H...ist 3.90m und wg bis 90g!
superteil zu relativ kleinem geld,hab mit der auch im baggersee auch auf karpfen geangelt weil ich die anderen ruten schon alle auf andere fische fertig montiert hatte...


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*



			
				Kinzigtäler schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal in meinen Katalogen nachgeschaut, wegen der Rhino.
> Leider finde ich keine Zebco Rhino DF Feederute, weder im Gerlinger, Schirmer, Angeldomäne oder Askari. In welchem Katalog gibt es die?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Schau mal *hier*

dort findest du die auf Seiten 16 und 17 mit den UVK - bei Interesse an Preisangebot schick mir ne PN


----------



## Kinzigtäler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Ich weiß es immer noch nicht so richtig. Wenn ich sehe, daß ich ne Technium DF für knapp über hundert Euro bekomme. So günstig sind die Browning Ruten, die mit der Shimano vergleichbar sind auch nicht. 
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den neuen SUMO Ruten von DAM oder die neuen BALZER
MX12 oder auch die IM 10 Ruten aus? 

Was mich eh mal interessieren würde ist, was eigntlich die ganze Sache mit den Kohlefasern zu tun hat. Jeder Hersteller kommt da mit der Bezeichnung IM 10, IM 8, IM 6, MX 12, MX 9,... . Was bedeuten die Angaben. Welche Unetrschiede gibt es bei den Kohlefasern?

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## TobiTheFischer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hallo die luxxus Rutenserie ist echt to die Inh habe davon eine Karpfenrute und bin sehrzufrieden die Feederrute konnte ich noch nicht begutachten.

Ich selbst Fische mit einer Rhino DF Feeder und mit einem Winkelpicker von mitchell


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Schau Dir vorher mal die Balzer Magna Heavy Feeder an! Die Fische ich! wirklich eine hervorragende Rute, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Adrian* (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

@Kinzigtäler 

über die ganzen IM 9 zeug's und so kann ich nicht viel sagen, halt ich auch nicht viel von!
ich vertrau auf IMX carbon  |wavey:


----------



## Kinzigtäler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

IMX oder IM, was es bedeutet, weiß eh wohl keiner.
Wenn man nämlich mal bei Google über solche Fasernbezeichnungen nachschaut, findet man überhaupt nichts. Das Einzige sind die Hersteller der Ruten bzw. die Händler, nur bei Carbonfaserhersteller findet man nirgends solche Fasernbezeichnungen.

Ich glaube ich mal dann ein extra Thema darüber auf. Vielleicht ist da jemand schlauer als ich.

Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*



			
				Kinzigtäler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß es immer noch nicht so richtig. Wenn ich sehe, daß ich ne Technium DF für knapp über hundert Euro bekomme. So günstig sind die Browning Ruten, die mit der Shimano vergleichbar sind auch nicht.
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den neuen SUMO Ruten von DAM oder die neuen BALZER
> MX12 oder auch die IM 10 Ruten aus?
> 
> ...


 
*Zum ERSTEN*

Die Browning sind TOP-Ruten, die du ab etwas mehr als 50 EU bekommst (Kataloglink kann ich bei Interesse posten).
Unter dem oben geposteten Link findest du die Rhino Ruten, wer eine Rhino hat, hat wirklich was fürs leben, wird mir immerwieder von Kunden bestätigt!

Schau dir dort z.B. mal die DF Heavy Feeder11´-13´ an.
Da bekommst du für etwas mehr als 100 EU quasi gleich mehrere Ruten (3,30m und 3,90m) mit einem WG-Bereich von 30-160g

Da brauchts sonst mindestens 2 Ruten!

*Zum ZWEITEN*

Versuch!!!!!! einer Erklärung.
Hat was mit organischer Chemie zu tun, die mir in der Schule immer ein Horror war, trotzdem der Versuch:

Durch die Zahlen werden die angebundenen Moleküle der verwendeten Kohlestofferbindung bezeichnet.
Je höher, desto dichter und damit wiederum flexibler zu verarbeiten.

IM1 hätte dann wohl etwa die Eigenschaft von Zeichenkohle.

Ob man nun unbedingt eine 13 braucht? - hängt sicher auch wieder vom Rutentyp ab.
Ganz wichtig ist sicher auch die Verarbeitung.

IMX ist denke ich wiederum nicht eine Rute, wos die Hersteller nicht so geanau wissen (ähnlich wie AkteX), sondern vielmehr ein IM10 Material (X römisch für 10)

Wenns jemand besser oder genauer weiss ich lasse mich hier G e r n belehren!


----------



## Angel Andi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

*Was haltet ihr von der "Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder" die gibts jetzt bei Askari für 37,95 Euro. Ist die was?*


*



*


"Starke Feederrute aus der bewährten Spirit-Serie mit 3 Wechselspitzen für unterschiedliche Einsätze. Ausstattung: High Carbon Kevlar-Blank mit starkem Rückgrat, SIC-Beringung im Titan Design, Holographic-Design und Epoxy-Schutzlackierung, C.T. – Sensitiv Korkgriff, Graphit-Schraubrollenhalter, 3 Fiberglass-Wechselspitzen mit SIC-Beringung (unterschiedliche Wurfgewichte und Leuchtfarben), Metallabschlußring und Metallabschlußkappe mit Gummipuffer im Titan-Design und faltbarer Hakenhalter.." 

Die Ruten giebt es in drei Ausführungen. Längen 360, 390 oder 420 cm 3+3 Teile, Wurfgewicht 0-180g, Gewicht 255g,281g und 318g. 

Quelle:Askari


Hat schon jamand erfahrungen mit der Rute gemacht?


----------



## Angler505 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

*Hallo Angel ANDI,*
wenn Sänger dann die neue Serie bitte.
Schimpft sich K2 kostet runde 60EUR ist aber dafür deutlich besser.
Gibt es in den Länge 3,6m und 3,9m.
Nominales WG 180gr. tatsächlich nach meiner Schätzung um die 140gr.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Angeljosch (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hey, Andi !!

Habe mir das neue Modell am 23.12.2004 selber als Weihnachtsgeschenk gekauft und auch schon zweimal am Rhein mit Futterkorb und einmal am Vereinsgewässer mit Köderfisch am Grund getestet. Jedes mal mit Fangerfolg und somit konnte ich auch die Rute im Drill testen.

Mein Fazit:  #6  => Jeden Taler den die Rute (mehr) gekostet hat ist Sie auch Wert !!!  In allen Detail´s  => Ich habe noch nie mit einer besseren Rute geangelt  !!  Sehr empfehlenswert  #6 . 
 |bla:  |bla:  |bla:


----------



## Angel Andi (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Was ist denn an der K2 besser? Oder was ist an der Spirit schlechter? Klärt mich auf warum ihr das Teil nicht weiterempfehlt.


----------



## Angeljosch (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hallo Angel Andi,

Nein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich kenne die "alte" nicht.
Mein Ruten-Dealer sagte mir nur, die "neue" seih noch besser als die "alte und könne die nur empfehlen, was ich jetzt bestätigen kann. Leider hab ich keinen Vergleich zur "alten". 
 #h


----------



## Seelachsfänger (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

also, was dort weiter oben von angelwebshop zur Kohlefasergestaltung geschrieben wurde kann so nicht stimmen. 
zum ersten hängen moleküle nicht aneinander sondern atome. dies kann aber nicht das unterscheidungskriterium sein, da genau eine kohlenstoffkette das ergbt, was umgangssprachlich kohlefaser genannt wird. 
was aber sehr wohl zu steifheit bzw. flexibilität bei kohlefaser führt ist die ausrichtung der moleküle bzw. die gitternetzstruktur. praktisch bedeutet dies, dass  ein ungeordneter haufen moleküle praktisch keine bindung hat, je regelmässiger, gleichmässiger und vor allem dichter sie liegen, desto stärker wird die wechselwirkung und damit auch die stärke. 
die ausrichtung der moleküle erreicht man durch hitze und vor allem druck d.h. je stärker das material gepresst wird desto spröder wird es.


----------



## Angler505 (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*



			
				Angel Andi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn an der K2 besser? Oder was ist an der Spirit schlechter? Klärt mich auf warum ihr das Teil nicht weiterempfehlt.



Hallo ANDI,
die Spirit Serie ist nun in die Jahre gekommen.
Beim erscheinen hat Sie eine Bereicherung dargestellt im Preissegment und in der Ausstattung.
In der Zwischzeit ist aber die Zeit an der Rute vorbeigezogen ohne das hier entscheident nachgebessert wurde.

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt betrachtet muß man sagen im vergelich zu der K2 ist die Alte Serie schwabbelig, bei gleichem angegebenen WG.
Die neue ist einfach schneller schwingt weniger nach und ist besser ausgestattet. Material HIN oder HER, nach meiner Meinung hat man bei der neuen Serie bessere oder mehr Kohlenfaser verbaut.
Bei beiden werden 3 Spitzen mitgeliefert.

Aussehen ist nach meiner Meinung eine reine Geschmackssache, trotzdem gefällt mir die neue Serie besser. 

mfg
Friedel

Leider kann ich dir nicht beide hinhalten, da ich aber beide ausreichend kenne, tut dir den gefallen und schau ob du jemanden findest der noch beide im Laden stehen hat, dann wird wohl auch dein Urteil ähnlich ausfallen


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Servus. Ich habe ne Sänger Spirit Feeder allerdings die Medium und kann nur sagen Top die Rute hab sie Spottbillig bei nem Konkurs gekauft. Wegen der neuen Ruten sag ich mal was Jahrelang gut war soll auf einmal nichts taugen, so kanns auch nicht sein. Jeder soll die Rute kaufen die Ihm zusagt der eine fischt liber härtere und der Andere lieber weichere Ruten, ist also alles Ansichtssache.


----------



## Angel Andi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Ich werd mal sehen ob ich einen Vergleich starten kann. Aber mir hat halt der günstige Preis zugesagt und es ist ja keine Silverman wo man von anfangan an schlechte Verarbeitung denkt. Sonst kosten ja Ruten mit selben Werten gut das doppelte. Werd sie mir Vieleicht schon aus diesem Grund als zweite bestellen.


----------



## Angler505 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

*Hallo,*
die Verarbeitung läst bei den wenigsten Ruten von Sänger einen Wunsch offen.
Man kann in allgemeinen sagen was man will, doch im Punkt Verarbeitung da läßt sich Sänger normal nicht lumpen. Auch das reine Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut.
Auch wenn wir hier von 30+x und 60+x unterhalten da können sich einige Firmen eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung eben weil wir von einer Preisklasse sprechen die bezahlbar ist sollte man hier vielleicht nicht direkt auf die 30€ schauen, sondern wenn möglich einen echten Vergleich durchführen.
Denn ob du nun 20 Körbe weniger kaufst in dem Jahr und dafür das Geld in das neuere Modell steckst das ist besser bevor dir vielleicht am Wasser eine K2 über die Füsse läuft und du dann denkst hätte ich besser einmal einen Vergleich vorher gestartet weil Sie dir vielleicht besser gefällt.

Also wenn möglich schau Dir die beiden Ruten im Vergleich an, wenn du dann der Meinung bist lieber eine Spirit dann ist das OK, dem einen gefällt die eine  Serie besser als die andere.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich immer streiten. Die „alte Spirit“ Serie ist durchaus als gut zu bezeichnen. Zumindest hatte ich bislang nicht das Gefühl, dass mich meine Ruten in irgendeiner Art und Weise im Stich gelassen hat. Ich selbst besitze 2 der schweren Ausführung.

Der einzige Nachteil für mich, sind die kleinen Ringe der Wechselspitzen, die eine Verwendung von Schlagschnüren ein wenig problematisch bis unmöglich machen.

So gesehen habe ich mich nach anderen Ruten umgesehen und bin bei der Magna Princess Power Feeder 240S hängen geblieben, deren Ringe wesentlich größer sind und meiner Vorstellung/Anwendungsfälle wesentlich mehr entgegenkommt. Preislich gesehen ist die Balzer Rute aber auch schon eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## feeder-peter (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hallo,

Bei diesem Preis kann man mit der Spirti nicht viel falsch machen, ich habe die Rute letztes Jahr auch ein paar mal verkauft und keine Beschwerden oder Reklamationen gehabt, der Blank dieser Ruten ist ein IM 7 Blank also schon recht belastbar, für Einsteiger und  Gelegenheits Feederangler ist diese Rute echt OK.
Kannst du ruhig Kaufen!!


Gruß, Feeder-Peter


----------



## Kinzigtäler (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hi ich bin´s nochmal!

Also ich hab mich jetzht für Browning entschieden.
Nur weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich die Syntey Koc Feeder oder das neue Modell
Agressor Bob Nudd Feeder nehmen soll. 

Was meint Ihr, ist die KOC Feeder vielleicht zu stark für einen See?
Sie hat 3,90m und bis 140 gramm Wurfgewicht.

Preislich liegen die zwei Ruten etwa auf dem selben Segment.

Die Bob Nudd Feeder gibt es mit 70, 100 und 125 Gramm Wurfgewicht bzw. 3,65, 3,95 oder 4,25m.

Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden, da ich echt nicht weiß, welche besser für mich ist.

Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## the doctor (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Würde ich nicht sagen,....sind doch sehr sensibele Spitzen, notfalls nimmst du die kleinste...

Ich habe mir bei meinem Händler die Syntec in 70-180gr. bestellt! Diese Rute dient mir grösstenteils in Flüssen, oder Kanälen, aber im See kommt die bestimmt auch zum Einsatz#6


----------



## timdeluxe (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hi!!
Habe mir letztes Jahr die Shimano Beast Master Heavy Feeder (4,20m / WG 180g). Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Bietet ausreichend Kraftreserven auch wenn man mal in Flüssen mit starker Strömung auf Barben fischt. 120g Futterkörbe + Füllung gar kein Problem. Sehr gut verarbeitet und eine Super Aktion. Hat mich 110€ gekostet, gibts aber bei uns mittlerweile schon unter 100€. Allerdings weiss ich ja nicht genau was Du so vor hast bzw. solltest Du bedenken das Du evtl. auch mal an einem Gewässer fischst wo man sowas braucht. 
Hab letztes Jahr damit auch schon in sehr ruhigem Wasser auf Rotaugen und Brassen gefischt. Trotz das sich das mit dem WG sehr brutal anhört, ist einen sehr gute Bissanzeige auch bei kleinen Fischen gewährleistet. Dabei ist eine sehr feine und weiche Glasfaserspitze, eine mittelstarke Carbon Spitze und eine sehr kräftige Carbon Spitze um in der starken Strömung zu fischen. Deckt also alles ab was man so braucht.

Gruß Sven!


----------



## Adrian* (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

@TobiTheFischer

coole signatur.....  :m


----------



## Kinzigtäler (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hallo nochmal!  |wavey: 

Habe jetzt meine Browning Aggressor Bob Nudd Feeder bekommen.
Der erste Eindruck von der Rute ist echt phänomenal. Wirkt wirklich sehr hochwertig , vorallem irgendwie durch die dunkelrote Farbe. 

Jetzt muß die Rute eben nur noch in der Praxis Ihre Klasse beweisen, aber ich glaube schon, daß der mehrmalige Weltmeister Bob Nudd etwas von den Ruten versteht, grins. Wenn nur das Wetter mal besser wäre. Bin eben ein Schönwetterangler. Zawr nicht immer, aber bei dem Schnee draußen, hab ich keine Lust.

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## hellsdriver (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Moin,

also ich hätte mir immer wieder eine Rhino DF von Zebco geholt. Habe eine und den direkten Vergleich zu Shimano ( Catana Serie ). Da geht die Zebco um längen besser bei ab.

Mal ganz von dem Service abgesehen. Bei Shimano hab ich mal versucht eine Wechselspitze zu bekommen, da sich der Spitzenring gelöst hat. Das war und ist echt ein Horror. Bei Zebco hab ich so ein Teil in einigen Tagen zu Hause gehabt.

Browning ist auch nicht schlecht. Kann da aber nur von schweren Spinruten berichten. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich kaufe mir immer wieder eine Zebco. Da hab ich ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis !


----------



## Kinzigtäler (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feederrute*

Hi!

Glaube dir, daß du mit Deiner Zebco zufrieden bist. Dies ist jetzt meine erste Browningrute. Also auf das Gewicht von Ruten kommt es jetzt auch wieder nicht soo an, da mußt Du mal Sportexruten in den Händen haben bzw. im Katalog Dir die Gewichte anschauen. Sie sind zwar etwas schwerer als andere Ruten, allerdings läßt sich ja wohl kaum bestreiten, daß Sportex wohl zum Allerbesten gehört, was auf dem Markt erhältlich ist. Sind eben auch im Preis dementsprechend hoch. Da sind die Shimanopreise noch preiswert. Bei Ruten bin ich eh nicht so an Firmen gebunden, nur eben bei den Rollen, da kaufe ich mir bis auf eine Okuma seit drei Jahren nur noch Shimano. Auf jeden fall freue ich mich jetzt dann auf den Einsatz der Feederrute an unserem See. 

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Badebube (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute*

Also ich habe ne Power Feeder Rute heavy..Länge 3.30 und Sec 3+1. Habe aber noch nie mit der geangelt.. Kenne mich aber auch noch nicht so genau damit aus, weil ich erst letztes Jahr meinen Angelschein gemacht habe.
Muss sagen, dass sie glaube ich extrem hart ist. Wie und Wo setzte ich die Feederrute also ein  ??? Wäre nett wenn mir da einer kurz mal auf die sprünge helfen könnte.
Geh ich mit der auf Weißfischarten ? Trau der glaube ich nicht so richtig, wenn da mal nen dicker Schuppi dranhengt oder so.
Lg


----------



## magic feeder (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute*

ich hab einmal die fox horizon extreme feeder und eine sportex light feeder und kann wirklich nur behaupten dass diese ruten einen nicht so schnell im stich lassen....die wären vielleicht mal ne überlegung wert für jeden der darüber nachdenkt sich eine feederrute anzuschaffen...

der magic feeder...

@ badebube....normal fischt man mit einer feederrute mit futterkorb auf weissfisch....und wenn mal ein karpfen drangeht ist das auch nicht so dramatisch. bei mir jedenfalls nicht...aber in der regel nehme ich meine feederruten für die verschiedensten grundangelarten her.....da kann es durchaus schonmal sein dass ein kleiner köderfisch an die heavy feeder kommt um auf raubfisch zu angeln.....für mich sind das allroundruten...


----------



## Fishing-Conny (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute*

ich kann immerwieder sagen shimano sind für mich die besten feederruten ...besonders die catana und die hyperloop haben es mir angetan


----------

